# Best/Worst Furry Conventions?



## Zehlua (Oct 14, 2020)

What is the worst furry con, and the best furry con?

(Either historically, or to attend overall)


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Oct 14, 2020)

I'm going to say that Rainfurrest is the worst based off this video:


----------



## Mythic (Oct 14, 2020)

Best IMO:
Anthrocon 
MFF

Worst: 
Capital City Fur Con
Rainfurrest


----------



## Toasty9399 (Oct 14, 2020)

Mythic said:


> Best IMO:
> Anthrocon
> MFF
> 
> ...


What happened at CCFC?


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 14, 2020)

My and @Bink 's first con was Indiana Furry Convention 2019.
It was pretty good imo, comparing it to other non-fur cons I've been to.


----------



## Troj (Oct 14, 2020)

Honestly, the only con I haven't liked was Furlandia---but, in their defense, when I went, it was their first year. It was just very small, so there was little to do, and very few people to talk to, and there was a lonely dude who got overly-attached to me who was hard to shake *because* the con was small and there were so few people. 

I find I either have a great time at AC, or just a so-so time. It's a matter of managing my expectations and goals, I think, as well as my energy.

I enjoy DenFur quite a bit, aside from the current convention space being a pain to navigate.

I've also historically loved BLFC, and I miss GLFC, because its small size allowed me to attend panels I might've normally missed, and have really nice, leisurely extended conversations with folks.


----------



## FlooferWoofer (Oct 15, 2020)

Rainfurrest, paws down. A few attendees wearing messed diapers in the lobby, drugs and damage found in many of the rooms that were trashed, and a used diaper left on the hood of someone's car all but cements this as not only the WORST, but it also damaged the fandom and was highly publicized. 



Toasty9399 said:


> What happened at CCFC?



The organizer, Nitrofox, basically made the furry equivalent of the infamous Fyre festival. I heard he was grossly inexperienced, stole funds meant to go to charities to cover costs, and mishandled the event at nearly every possible turn. Then, he lied publicly several times about theft of the funds meant for said charity, provided verifiably shopped receipts, and then deactivated his account when he was called out. Out of every Guest of Honor there, only one was paid anything for their time despite having multiple obligations and every one being expected to run a panel. To add to that, anyone just walking by could be a GOH because several shady people were walking the floor selling GOH badges.... Even the former admins of CCFC speak of the sheer incompetence and negligence, and many theorize Nitro was trying to impress Uncle Kage.

I hope this gives you a general idea, but I may have missed some details.


----------



## Ziggy Schlacht (Oct 15, 2020)

Hmm, I was gonna ask for a tl:dw on Rainfurrest, but then watched the video. Big ooph. Listening to what happened, I actually remember the articles.


----------



## rknight (Oct 15, 2020)

Best fur conventions are Anthrocon and Midwest Fur Fest...hands down!


----------



## SolDirix (Nov 15, 2020)

The worst one I went to, I forgot the name, but it was virtually dead with only a few people. I felt so bad for the DJ. Only 1 or 2 people on the dance floor. Sad Xd.


----------



## Mambi (Nov 15, 2020)

Ya know, I never been to a convention before sadly <pout> so I could easily be horrifically wrong, but I think nowadays even a BAD one would be preferable to the covid-world lack of group cons. <sigh>


----------



## JuniperW (Nov 15, 2020)

Haven’t been to a con yet, but Rainfurrest is by far the worst one I’ve heard of.


----------



## Toasty9399 (Dec 4, 2020)

hey hey people


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Mar 1, 2021)

I've only been to Fur Eh and RDMC, I've heard Vancoufur is great, hoping to go next year!

But overall, the best furry con is any con I'm at!


----------

